# Ordering from My Pet Chicken



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

I was just curious who has bought chicks from MYP before, and if it was worth it. I currently have 14 chicks in my cart on their website and I just can't seem to bring myself to checkout! I'm worried that if I'm paying $104 (shipping is a whopping $45) for these chicks and a few die on the way or something, I'm going to be heartbroken. I'm not buying standard breeds, otherwise I'd just drive on over to Tractor Supply and grab some there. I'm not sure what I want to do, but any advice helps! Thanks!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

MPC is not a hatchery they order from other hatcheries.It might be cheaper to find a hatchery that has all the chickens you want.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

If you're looking for show chickens/SOP birds,then you'll have to seek out individual breeders.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've always bought mine from Murray McMurray Hatchery.I have always received live,thirsty chicks.They have a large selection and the price is decent and they do guarantee your chicks will arrive in good condition. .Have the chicks vaccinated,it only costs pennies per chick and may save you some problems later on.I remember one year I ordered a variety of 36 chicks at full price and vaccinated for less than $200.Plus,they have different deals to make it a little cheaper and if you wait,you can order as few as 15 chicks instead of the minimum 25 chicks.I am currently waiting on 10 goslings the first week of May from them.My first waterfowl and they cost me $190 with shipping.Sometimes you have to pay more to get what you want but I know they will be healthy when I receive them.I imagine mine are incubating right now.I ordered them the beginning of last month and I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks! I just ordered from Meyer Hatchery- was WAY cheaper!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You can save lots of money buying them from Tractor supply and probably a lot less stress. I have ordered many chicks online from several different hatcheries and they all may have their problems and MPC gets their chicks from another hatchery . So I don't feel one hatchery is better than the other. I would see what TS has. Usually they order all girls too. Congrats on your endeavor!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've ordered from MPC by phone before (not online) and never had a problem. They take orders for Meyer hatchery.
Since I ordered standard breeds, it wasnt too expensive at all.
I suggest you call them and have a talk with them, wont hurt. They have always been helpful and courteous when I've called them. 
All my birds ordered through MPC (and Meyer) have arrived alive and healthy. Same is true for Ideal hatchery out of Texas.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My neighbor orders from MPC, she likes them ,but also says the shipping charge is crazy


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What kind of chickens did you order?We are curious.....


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh, yes! I forgot to post on here about what I ended up choosing. I went with a few different breeds, like you had mentioned. 2 Black Sumatras, 1 Black Sumatra rooster (I'm excited to breed him!), 2 Silver & 2 Gold Laced Wyandottes, 2 Australorps, 1 Jersey Giant, 1 Buff Orpington, 1 Andalusian, 1 partridge Cochin, and my daughter chose a White Crested Black Polish for herself haha.  thanks for all your help everyone! I'm so excited to get them in and see how they all turn out


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

I was really trying to snag a Lavender breed of hen, but they are SO expensive! Figured I'll wait on those haha.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright,you got quite a selection of breeds.They will look awesome in your yard.IMO,a varied flock is the best and you get several personalities.Handle them a lot as chicks and you will get good,tame birds.Good luck with your new flock and enjoy!!!


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you so much for all of your help! I'm excited for such a wide variety of birds, and I hope they all get along well. I handle my silkies a lot, but only 2 seem to enjoy it. The others tolerate it, but they'd much rather doing their own thing. Sassy little birds haha.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love my group of 5 roo silkies. I call them my little mans. They seem more tolerant of handling than the hens. 

When you choose your mail order chicks, just make sure you pick a day they are all available on.


----------



## Jmmacfarlane (Apr 5, 2017)

Seminolewind, you have 5 roo silkies?! They get along? I was worried that if mine were mostly male, we'd have issues. They chest bump and jump on one another, but I've never seen them full on fight. I hope it stays that way so I don't need to rehome any.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chest bumping and jumping on one another is the beginning of the pecking order, common with both male and female chicks. Male chicks raised together all the way up to adults rarely fight each other IF they are kept together all the time. If one is removed from the "bachelor pen" and then returned the next day, the others will seriously injure it or try to kill it. Bachelor's have a pecking order just like the hens. 
If there's no rooster in a flock, sometimes the top hen in the pecking order will start acting like a rooster without a sex change. She flaps her wings, pushes her chest out and attempts to crow. She will also try to bully lower ranked hens in the pecking order.
One of my Barred Rock hens does all those things, just as long as she continues to lay eggs, I really dont care. However if she stops laying eggs and does a sex change, she's going in the freezer.
I've had that happen before with a Black Australorp hen. I culled her.
On a separate issue, bullying; a bully hen can be removed and isolated away from the flock for about a week, then reintroduced to the flock. The other hens think she is a new bird and they will knock the bully hen down a few notches in the pecking order or all the way down to the bottom of the pecking order. No more bully hen.


----------

